# Forum > News > OC News >  First Ever Emulation Contest

## Ket

MMOwned.com is proud to introduce the first-ever Emulation Contest!
Not into Emulation? It's the perfect time to get introduced!
There is ample time to learn Emulation and still enter the contest.
--------------------

Best Overall Submission
Emulator Experts will judge out of every entry recieved for the subcategories. The best overall winner will recieve a special reward:

Exclusive MMOwned iPod Shuffle


Category 1: Best C++ Script
This can be anything from a Boss Encounter to a bug-fixing patch. Winners will recieve:

First Place: 1,000 MMOKings Gold, 20$ USD Cash, and a VIP HeroicWoW Account, and an entry into the Best Overall Submission
Second Place: 500 MMOKings Gold, 10$ iTunes Card, and a VIP HeroicWoW AccountThird Place: VIP HeroicWoW Account
There are some important rules to follow:
Absolutely NO Derivative works from others! All submissions must be entirely build from scratch.
Can not be a previously publicly or privately used / released script. 
You give permission for a moderator publically release this into the community after the contest has ended.
Category 2: Most Creative Quest
Be creative! Can be a single quest, or a quest line. It's completely open!
 
First Place: 1,000 MMOKings Gold, 20$ USD Cash, and a VIP HeroicWoW Account, and an entry into the Best Overall Submission
Second Place: 500 MMOKings Gold, 10$ iTunes Card, and a VIP HeroicWoW AccountThird Place: VIP HeroicWoW Account
There are some important rules to follow:
Absolutely NO Derivative works from others! All submissions must be entirely build from scratch.
Can not be a previously publicly or privately used / released script. 
You give permission for a moderator publically release this into the community after the contest has ended.
If you are doing a multi-quest chain, you must not exceed more than 6 quests. 
Quests must come complete with starting and finishing NPCs, Objects, or Items. Must also come complete with anything required to complete the quests submitted.
Quests must contain rewards, and the rewards must be submitted as well.

Category 3: Best LUA Script
Do you have what it takes to code the single, best LUA script? This must be a single script, and must include the NPC(s) involved in a standard SQL format.
 
First Place: 1,000 MMOKings Gold, 20$ USD Cash, and a VIP HeroicWoW Account, and an entry into the Best Overall Submission
Second Place: 500 MMOKings Gold, 10$ iTunes Card, and a VIP HeroicWoW AccountThird Place: VIP HeroicWoW Account
There are some important rules to follow:
Absolutely NO Derivative works from others! All submissions must be entirely build from scratch.
Can not be a previously publicly or privately used / released script. 
You give permission for a moderator publically release this into the community after the contest has ended.


Contest Notes + Regulations


MMOKing's Gold has been generously donated by MMOKings.com It can be exchanged for either World of Warcraft, Age of Conan, or Warhammer Online Gold.

MMOwned iPod has been generously donated by staff and players @ HeroicWoW.net.

HeroicWOW VIP Acccounts have been generously donated by Hellgawd @ HeroicWoW.net.

USD Cash Money has been generously donated by Gastricpenguin.

-Please use proper grammar with submissions.
-All entries must be fully functional with at least one of the "main" emulators; ArcEmu, Ascent, MANGOS, Aspire, or Spurious
-To Submit, you must send a PRIVATE MESSAGE to: *Hellgawd
*---PM title is required to be: "Emulation Contest Submission"
---Please include a small description of your entry with it.
---Please compress your submissions in 'RAR' format and upload to Rapidshare for ease of judging.
-Emulator Experts will judge all entries, as will staff, for a variety of things - appropriateness, humor, quality, creativeness, and anything else deemed nessesary for the category in question.

ALL ENTRIES MUST BE SUBMITTED BY December 31st, 2008.
Winners will be announced on January 15th, 2009.
 
Good luck!

----------


## abaraikenshi

This sounds pretty cool, I'll be sure to get into Emulation for MMOwned!

----------


## Reflection

Sure looks awesome! Might enter.

----------


## Greed

Woah! Thank you HeroicWoW!

----------


## Mr. Moose

Oh...I have this wicked idea for a questline..

Will try and make it  :Smile:

----------


## Hellgawd

*I wish everyone the best of luck!*

----------


## Troys

yea i submit the questline ive been working on the past month for this =]

----------


## Clain

Category 1: Best C++ Script
Does this include making patches for the emulator for funservers?

Also, Spurious is in VB so unless we could make some VB patches or scripts I don't see that happening :P

----------


## BrantX

> Category 3: Best LUA Script



Can't wait...

----------


## Stathackslol

> *I wish everyone the best of luck!*[img]http://mmobuzz.luke13.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.wowzygor.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.joanaguide.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.warmil.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.idemise.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.hcb25.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.wowwealth.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.wotlksec.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.valkor.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.ragnaros.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.extremelev.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.tiemedia.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.kinjal.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.wowseller.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.warsupreme.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.warpros.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.cs5000.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.ashlingwor.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.pvpbible.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.pennsworld.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.warelite.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.wowultimat.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.infonook.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.idgold.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.websitings.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.wowaddicts.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.goldguide.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.warguidez.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.wcraftsman.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.stephenf84.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.aocriches.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.conanfortu.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.killergu.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.tanqueboi.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.warhonor.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.102341.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.demifarr.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.aspect10.*******************/[/img][img]http://mmobuzz.proguides.*******************/[/img]


me too, good luck.

----------


## Trippy000

Yeah what clain said... Change the firsts category name since you said below it has to be for the main emulators and spurious is written in vb.net unless you want me to create a managed c++ library for spurious but then that would mean i would have to do way more work then everyone else  :Frown:

----------


## мιяаgє

I'm going to win srsly. Good luck everyone  :Smile:

----------


## Hellgawd

*I support the addition of VB.net to the C++ category; Ket, could you please add it in, that would be great. =]*

----------


## EcHoEs

Gonna enter for Lua ^^
Gl everyone, and hf!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ciris

Good luck everyone, although emulating isn't my thing, I'll be straying away from my model editing to see who wins  :Big Grin:

----------


## Obama

heroicwow already wins.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Snailz

*Best Quest.. I already have a great idea..*

----------


## stoneharry

Sweet, a contest I have a chance at. :P

----------


## Edude

*I am in =P

Participating on the Best LUA script =)

Good luck everyone*

----------


## Couwae

*Good luck to everyone thats participating.

This is teh sweetness 
*

----------


## 2dgreengiant

Also when it says LUA don't just go use the generator and generate a 100 spell boss script or something as anyone can do that. Good luck to people tho.

----------


## AzolexX

Should i write a Lua or CPP script? Rawr good luck to everyone!

----------


## Sega1964

Well Looks like im going to win with this epic patch <3

----------


## Blackboy0

> *I am in =P
> 
> Participating on the Best LUA script =)
> 
> Good luck everyone*


You're up against me mate  :Wink: 

This is an *EPIC* contest. Good luck to all who participate!!

Would be easier if there was a PHP Scripting part  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## AzolexX

I have one lua and one CPP script in development can i come out with both?

----------


## Hellgawd

*You can enter multiple categories, yes - but only one entry per category.*

----------


## Fireblast

*Good luck to everyone who's joining this contest, sorry i can't be part of this, soo busy at school.*

----------


## ispoonedi

> Category 3: Best LUA Script


I'll enter.

----------


## Blackboy0

You better be good :P
I started this morning and so far I'm at line 250 with only 20% on my Boss' HP covered  :Smile: 

Am I aloud to say that? :O

----------


## Benny Lava

Wow. This seems really interesting. Good luck everyone. Not smart enough to do all this.  :Frown:

----------


## Oggranarr

*Best quest, Sounds like fun!*

----------


## Hellgawd

*Great to hear it!*

----------


## eti-enne02

it's fun that you guys do some awesome contests, it keeps the community alive! :Big Grin:

----------


## Hellgawd

*That was exactly the point, to try and inspire some more creativity from the Emulation crowd.*

----------


## Blackboy0

> *That was exactly the point, to try and inspire some more creativity from the Emulation crowd.*


Good job mate  :Wink: 

Thanks for making this... now I'll Script *AND* win something. Double-Wammy!!

----------


## findnemo

I have some comment :
This Contest is nice for everyone can proof their IT skills , wow Develop skills, a place to learn something new.Thats extremely good!

But I think this Contest is just the way to Adverstise Herocicwow and pay some little money to get alot of nice stuff from people and use for his server and because you are friend of mmowned admins , mods ( I bet it is)

Why don't just Ads in the normal way as normal people used to do.

I tried to visit the that Hwow webiste , nothing special for an Emulation Expert Tilttle and worse than my website .Can say Noob site o.O 
Leechers will be caught and consequences unleashed ( Dont you think you arent a leecher? )
Its bad to post on website like this

I'm nothing on MMOwned but I'm very skilled IT person in the real life so I know what is going on  :Smile: 

I'm a straight-foward person so I just want to tell - express what I'm thinking about this contest.

If I say something that make sounds not good , please forgive me  :Smile:

----------


## AzolexX

> I have some comment :
> This Contest is nice for everyone can proof their IT skills , wow Develop skills, a place to learn something new.Thats extremely good!
> 
> But I think this Contest is just the way to Adverstise Herocicwow and pay some little money to get alot of nice stuff from people and use for his server and because you are friend of mmowned admins , mods ( I bet it is)
> 
> Why don't just Ads in the normal way as normal people used to do.
> 
> I tried to visit the that Hwow webiste , nothing special for an Emulation Expert Tilttle and worse than my website .Can say Noob site o.O 
> 
> ...


Maybe it is advertise but bah reward's are good  :Smile:  so i will enjoy putting my effort in competition.

----------


## LilleCarl

is the scripts released after so we can use em??  :Smile:  ( we deadly users) btw GOOD LUCK <3333

----------


## Hellgawd

*Big 'LOL' @ FindingNemo's post.
And yes hjerpan, all entries into this contest will be released to the public by one of the two Emulator section moderators so that we can give the Emulator section a "powerboost". The main objective of this contest is to try and kickstart the creativity of the Emulation crowd, and to invite some more people into Emulation - it's been dying somewhat recently.*

----------


## LJN

Im up for this. Look out, here comes my best quest and lua scripts.  :Big Grin:

----------


## KRSjr

> I have some comment :
> This Contest is nice for everyone can proof their IT skills , wow Develop skills, a place to learn something new.Thats extremely good!
> 
> But I think this Contest is just the way to Adverstise Herocicwow and pay some little money to get alot of nice stuff from people and use for his server and because you are friend of mmowned admins , mods ( I bet it is)
> 
> Why don't just Ads in the normal way as normal people used to do.
> 
> I tried to visit the that Hwow webiste , nothing special for an Emulation Expert Tilttle and worse than my website .Can say Noob site o.O 
> Leechers will be caught and consequences unleashed ( Dont you think you arent a leecher? )
> ...


Thats the whole point bro.... when people put on football games.. you think they paying budwieser to help? no budwieser pays them so they get advertised..

mmowned wants a contest? well they found a sponsor which makes it win win for everyone lol... as a skilled IT you should know its harmless and a plus for everyone included.

----------


## Gastricpenguin

> ... I'm a straight-foward person so I just want to tell - express what I'm thinking about this contest...



People who express their personal opinions to others that don't give jack about them, usually get shot and subsequently die. Who'da thought?

----------


## Sounddead

> People who express their personal opinions to others that don't give jack about them, usually get shot and subsequently die. Who'da thought?


Lmao, owned.

GL to everyone and great idea!

----------


## Hellgawd

*There are only 11 days left to create and submit your entry! And there has only been ONE entry thus far. GOGOGO!*

----------


## AzolexX

Wait for mine  :Smile:  relax  :Big Grin: !

----------


## Fireblast

take your time guys!

----------


## RyeRye

My question is, if you can do it with like 2 people? 

Like if you can do it with someone together?

----------


## Hellgawd

*Submissions are restricted to a single person. You could have multiple users working on one, but only the submitter would redeem the prizes and get credit for the evident work done. As well, we will not involve ourselves with any "squabbling" that could occur from working in partners, or teams, or whatever. When you submit, you must include you did it with others; this will be taken into effect with the marking process. Thanks for allowing me to clarify this.*

----------


## LJN

If we are doing a quest line, do we have to put it in a file? Or can we just leave it in the database?

----------


## Pwntzyou

> If we are doing a quest line, do we have to put it in a file? Or can we just leave it in the database?



If extracting it all into one file is too much of a pain, the database would work, just cut it down to size

----------


## Hellgawd

*Putting it in a file is preferable. Not being able to cut it down will be considered during the marking process, because it is something you should know how to do. If there is another reason why you cannot cut it down, include it with your entry and if it is valid it won't harm your submission.
-Hell*

----------


## Deadly Tomato

Can HellGawd win? : D

----------


## stoneharry

I keep getting to about the 100th line, and then deleting and starting again... Cant decide what to do! :P

----------


## Hellgawd

*@Deadly Tomato: No, I can't win - or more accurately, I won't be submitting anything into this contest. =p
@Stoneharry: Well, you better decide soon! =]*

----------


## Vindicated

I think the last two are kinda stupid no offense (As far as the rewards for them go). Mainly because C++ scripts are much more difficult to do and require much more knowledge and should have a much higher reward than a quest chain you whipped together in a couple of hours.

----------


## Hellgawd

*That's interesting to hear from someone who is using multiple accounts from MMOwned and has been banned twice and really shouldn't get much of a say here. 
And besides, we are trying to make the contest varied, as the point of it is to try and influence a) more people to join emulation and b) to influence more varieties of releases. If it was only C++ Scripts, then there wouldn't be as much content variety in the releases section. And, we won't choose a quest chain that was whipped together in a couple of hours; we will be evaluating everything on a scale that is based on the category and rightfully choosing the most creative, and most thought-out.*

----------


## Vindicated

Fair enough...

----------


## Blackboy0

Question: Are these Scripts going to be tested In-Game, or will Hellgawd just look at them? _(LuA Script)_

----------


## Hellgawd

*First off, I won't be the only one looking at the submissions; the entire Emulation Expert team here at MMOwned, including the two EmuMods, will be looking at all of the submissions.
Secondly, we have already decided on what variables and methods we will use to test the submissions. Clarification on these methods is not available for the public at this time. But trust me, if your script looks cool but doesn't work, that is NOT a good thing.*

----------


## Hellgawd

*Only 7 days remaining to enter! So far we have No Quest or C++ entries. Help remedy this! Submit your entry today!
Remember you can submit up to 3 times - one submission per category!
Meaning you can TRIPLE your chances to win, or even win TRIPLE the prizes!
We will NOT BE ACCEPTING any entries after December 31st, so hurry up and submit your best works!
If you are not already involved in Emulation, you can involved easily! There are hundreds of guides in our own MMOwned Emulation Guides forum!*

----------


## Mr. Moose

Finaly finished my questline.

After one-thousand bugs and errors I pulled myself through it and made a nice and fun questline  :Smile: 

I hope you guys will enjoy it.

And read the quests when doing it , don't just accept and do the objective or you won't understand all  :Stick Out Tongue: 

-Inf

----------


## RyeRye

Good job Infusion, didn't know you were good at Emu.

----------


## Obama

did you get mine hellgad?

----------


## Mr. Moose

> Good job Infusion, didn't know you were good at Emu.


Used to be an Emu-Expert...a loooong time ago :3

----------


## Hellgawd

*I remember that!*

----------


## Mr. Moose

Hehe...

Emulation changed a bit since then but I can still make quests. :P

----------


## Blackboy0

Is it possible I can submit a half-done LuA Script? It's at like... 15% HP.
Should I just finish it up quick?

----------


## RyeRye

Yeah just finish it up quick.

----------


## Pwntzyou

Time is running out, submit your entries gogogogogogo

----------


## Mr. Moose

Only 3 days left guys !

----------


## Blackboy0

Finished my 10 minutes ago, after working on it for an hour straight  :Big Grin: 
Total Lines: *600*

Good luck to all!!

*EDIT:* Hellgawd, if you are testing my script In-Game, the SpawnID of Avalegos _MUST_ be 8000000

----------


## stoneharry

It's not the number of lines, it's how good the script is, the variety of commands you use to make the combat seem good (for example commands that are not needed) and the ideas of why people will think your boss is good, is it to hard, is it another one of those 500 men raids?
Well thats just my opinion =p

----------


## Blackboy0

600 Lines of good, well-scripted crap. Well, 50 of it is crap, since I did it rushed since I am leaving tomorrow, but 550 of it is perfect :P

----------


## Hellgawd

*Only one more day to go! Get your entries in ASAP!*

----------


## RyeRye

> *Only one more day to go! Get your entries in ASAP!*




What time do they have to be in tomorrow?

And how do we submit it too you?

----------


## 2dgreengiant

You PM to him and you would have till 23:59

----------


## Remus

23:59 .... wheeeerrreeee ? lol..

its 17:08 now .. but its 6 hrs different for you 2d.

----------


## Pwntzyou

> 600 Lines of good, well-scripted crap. Well, 50 of it is crap, since I did it rushed since I am leaving tomorrow, but 550 of it is perfect :P



My entry is 700 lines long =D

----------


## RyeRye

How do you submit it?

Do you Dump SQL file for the World DB? And then upload it and PM it to Hellgawd? Or what?

Edit: Its the Questline.

----------


## Clain

Dump(export) the quest entries, creatures, items, etc into a file. You don't need to send the entire world database.

----------


## RyeRye

I'm uploading to Fileshare now. 

Then I am going to PM to Hellgawd.



Good luck everyone else!


-RyeRye

P.S. I did a questline.

----------


## Hellgawd

*You have until midnight tonight to enter! Good luck, and Happy New Year!*

----------


## stoneharry

Midnight what time zone out of interest? For me in vietnanm it was midnight 2 hours ago :P

----------


## Hellgawd

*Pacific time. :P It's 11 am for me right now, luz.*

----------


## Dodge

Good luck to everyone! =)

For non-americans: Pacific Standar Time = GMT -8

-Fable

----------


## Blackboy0

well, it is now the next day :P All submitions have to be in. Good luck to al!!!!

Now we all have to wait 'til Jan 15...

----------


## Greed

Good luck to the entries

----------


## Mr. Moose

Thanks mr. purple greed

----------


## RyeRye

> Good luck to the entries



Thanks, Grats on Purp, and thanks to HeroicWoW for donating the VIP accounts!

----------


## Blackboy0

> ALL ENTRIES MUST BE SUBMITTED BY December 31st, 2008.
> Winners will be announced on January 15th, 2009.




Time for the winners to be announced  :Big Grin: 
Good luck to everybody who put in an entry!!!

----------


## RyeRye

Good luck to everyone  :Big Grin:

----------


## Blackboy0

Anybody know what time they announcing the winners?

----------


## Pwntzyou

I might know <.<

I lied, I don't know

----------


## Gangrog

Woah! Thank you HeroicWoW!

----------


## RyeRye

What about the 2nd place quest line?

----------


## Shruik

hmm anybody knows when its finished?

----------


## Blackboy0

Hmm, yah... About 2 weeks ago?

----------


## RyeRye

I just wanna know about the 2nd place Questline.

----------


## 2dgreengiant

Winners are here:

http://www.mmowned.com/forums/site-n...t-winners.html

I see no point in this thread being open anymore  :Smile: 

/closed

----------

